# Kimber Custom Carry



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

Hey All,

I just picked up a Kimber Custom Carry at a good deal and was wondering if anyone had had one or currently owns one. Is there anything that I need to look for or have the Gunsmith change?

It has a pretty bad finish left on if but thats gonna get corrected soon, and I know im putting a set of night sights on it, any other suggestions?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you may have one of the older models. Kimber had some trouble with the finish and if you sent it to them they will redo it. Call first. My wife carries ours and don't want to change a thing. She is very accurate with it out to 50' and that's all I care about. :smt033

:smt1099







:smt1099


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

Yeap from the research I did it was release in 1998. For the finish my gunsmith has a new Bake on finish that hes been trying out that has graphite in it. He has done a few with it and showed it to me, I think I am gonna have him put that on this one and possibly redo my glock slide on the same.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I carry my Kimber Ultra CDP IWB. THe original grips rubbed me pretty badly so I changed to a set of Alumagrips. Made the grip thinner and easier to carry with a smooth surface against my skin.

Original








Alumagripa








My CDP


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure does look good.:smt023


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

That does look nice, Alumagrips were my first thought for replacing mine.


----------

